# Presenting: Pepper's precious pipsqueeks



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Pepper, my Spanish x Myotonic (we think!) kidded today! Papa is purebred Myotonic. Pepper is my only non-Nubian...these kids are so tiny and fluffy and their little dished faces are so cute! I don't really know how old Pepper is, or how many times she's kidded before (I've had her about 9 months), but she handled it like a champ! A perfectly normal kidding...which is a blessing and a relief after the tragedy we had with our dear Navasota and her trips a few weeks ago. Pepper had a little girl, followed by a little blue-eyed boy. Mama and babies doing well. Light the cigars. :-D


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Aw, they're adorable! And she looks like she's being a great mom to them.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

What a coincidence my goat Pepper had Twins a Buck and Doe pair also!


----------



## minica228 (Feb 27, 2016)

Awe!!! So sweet!!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Clarebear12345 said:


> What a coincidence my goat Pepper had Twins a Buck and Doe pair also!


What fun! When were yours born? My little ones are growing sooooo fast! Pepper's without question the best mama in my herd. LOL My Nubians are good mama's but I wouldn't call them "great". I have one doe who is the quintessential 'nanny' -- so when the other does want an MDO they simply drop their kids off with "Nanny" and move on! It's a hoot! Pepper - not so! Her kids are hers and hers alone...woe to the goat or dog that gets in the middle!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

top_goat said:


> What fun! When were yours born? My little ones are growing sooooo fast! Pepper's without question the best mama in my herd. LOL My Nubians are good mama's but I wouldn't call them "great". I have one doe who is the quintessential 'nanny' -- so when the other does want an MDO they simply drop their kids off with "Nanny" and move on! It's a hoot! Pepper - not so! Her kids are hers and hers alone...woe to the goat or dog that gets in the middle!


Same with my Pepper she was really in shock though when she had the because she's a FF but she is a great mom and yes her kids are HERS! Her kids were born 3/28


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

That would be a hit seeing all the babies with the "nanny" goat


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

arty:

very cute


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Practically Perfect! Congrats!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Clarebear12345 said:


> That would be a hit seeing all the babies with the "nanny" goat


Ask and ye shall receive! LOL This morning Pepper made a liar out of me, as she apparently decided she needed a break. When I took the attached picture, the rest of the herd was so deep in the woods they were nowhere to be seen! Totsie, true to form, is minding the nursery! Totsie is registered Nubian, the kids are Myotonic/SpanishX. Love it!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

top_goat said:


> Ask and ye shall receive! LOL This morning Pepper made a liar out of me, as she apparently decided she needed a break. When I took the attached picture, the rest of the herd was so deep in the woods they were nowhere to be seen! Totsie, true to form, is minding the nursery! Totsie is registered Nubian, the kids are Myotonic/SpanishX. Love it!


Haha that's hilarious and adorable.


----------

